# I need a friend like me.



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is the description(I don't think anyone will fit it,but i can at least try):

I am looking for someone who is a big fan of military history,Pc games,fairy-tales,lending extra hands,learning martial arts,old military strategies,ancient warriors,famous detectives/doctors/scientists/generals,meditation,mythology,psychology,poetry,animals,fantasy-art,improving one's physical and mental strength,epic music from movies.

A person who thinks he/she has some kind of extraordinary abilities.

Someone who thinks they r one of a kind,someone who feels like such an outcast,he/she considers him/herself to be "in-human".

A friend who knows he/she is the only one that understands him/herself.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

Smiling Tiger said:


> Here is the description(I don't think anyone will fit it,but i can at least try):
> 
> I am looking for someone who is a big fan of military history,Pc games,fairy-tales,lending extra hands,learning martial arts,old military strategies,ancient warriors,famous detectives/doctors/scientists/generals,meditation,mythology,psychology,poetry,animals,fantasy-art,improving one's physical and mental strength,epic music from movies.
> 
> ...


I think i know the person....not me but a friend of mine is just like that


----------



## bitoqueen (Feb 18, 2011)

Does being friendless count and liking traditional folk music count?

I'm not a big fan of military history although I am a big fan of revolutionary history (French Revolution, American Revolution etc) and I like Fantasyesque type genres.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

that is a tall order. what about someone who has some of those things and is personality-wise compatible with you (i can think of a few people from sas who may fit those reduced expectations). 

1. the first candidate i have selected for this prestigious honor - to be your friend - is dragongirl. she likes fantasy stuff a lot (A LOT), animals for sure, and maybe pc games (i think so i but i forget). i know she would be delighted to lend a pair of extra hands, and she is certainly 1 of a kind (and thinks so too). 

2. next up is fruitcake. while maybe less personality-wise compatible, she may have the distinct advantage of fulfilling some of your more exotic criteria. ancient warriors? famous detectives, doctors and scientists? mythology, psychology, poetry, animals, fantasy-art, and self-improvement? she would be interested in all of that (and more). does she possess extraordinary abilities? without question. is she 1 of a kind? undoubtedly. does she consider herself to be a human? no (just look at her three-eyed cat avatar).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Go for a friend, period.

"A friend like me" is like perfectionistic thinking. Life isn't perfect.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i admire his specificity. he knows what he wants, what would work. and i see people that seem similar to him all over the place in small numbers. like, unusually nice and friendly people (and apparently unusually fascinated people too - he has a lot of interests). kids like that exist. so he can find friends like that. true there's maybe a shortage of people that would be compatible with him, but the shortage isn't severe, they aren't threatened with extinction - not yet - so i am not sure there is necessarily harm in setting the bar so high. it depends on the person.


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

The thing about friends is that they dont need to be like you...
They can have other interests and you can share your differences with each other
send me a PM


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I Guess I couldve made it more simple and left out the details.

But thanks for your replies everyone I will talk to U later.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## sara 7 (Feb 9, 2013)

hello
I would love to be your friend, I am a big fan of military history (I love old war movies, and I am going to be a medic in the military)
I like pc games and I also like fairytale (especially books)
I love helping people and have read books on ancient detectives which I loved.
I also know quite a lot of old military stratageys which I find very interesting.
and a lot of the time I think I am the only one ho understands myself.
feel free to pm me
have a nice day


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm a fan of the first 3 things you listed. I'm also interested in learning martial arts, but I know I don't have the discipline to get past white belt.


----------



## JCamy (Dec 19, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Go for a friend, period.
> 
> "A friend like me" is like perfectionistic thinking. Life isn't perfect.


He gets it


----------



## OnTheRocks (Apr 23, 2013)

Hit me up man! I love military history (The Fall of Berlin and Stalingrad by Antony Beevor are two of my personal favorites), I'm a black belt in Tae Kwon Do, and don't even get me started on Star Wars haha.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

That's me but i don't want to be yoyr friend.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i wish someone would commit to spending a few hours hanging out with me no matter how awkward i was.


----------

